# Lilaeopsis sp. 'Mini' emmersed or submerged?



## dyollnave (May 30, 2009)

Hello All, 

I am looking to grow a large carpet of Lilaeopsis sp. 'Mini' and was curious to know if it grew faster submerged or emerged? I am open to establish the plant under wither condition but will eventually plant submerged.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

It grows at about the same rate either way so my vote would be submersed so you can just plant it and not have to wait for it to convert.


----------



## dyollnave (May 30, 2009)

Now wait a minute...how do I know if you have ever even grown it? You could just be trolling. ha jk.


----------

